

Obama administration admits cyberattack on Iran - sarfralogy
http://www.patexia.com/feed/obama-administration-admits-cyberattack-on-iran-20120604

======
sp332
Blogspam, orignal article is here
[https://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/01/world/middleeast/obama-
or...](https://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/01/world/middleeast/obama-ordered-wave-
of-cyberattacks-against-iran.html) and was already submitted with discussion
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4052330>

------
sarfralogy
Last week, the world was abuzz with the news of a computer virus more complete
and sophisticated than any the internet has seen before.

